

Ants That Can Flow Like a Fluid, or Move Like a Solid - Cherian
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/17/science/ants-that-can-flow-like-a-fluid-or-move-like-a-solid.html

======
lukaseder
That is awesome! You can find more material on that matter on Youtube:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maODMtBfbFc](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maODMtBfbFc)

